# Gentoo auf xBox 1 (ich dreh bald durch...)

## tommy3

Hi leute,

ich hab bei mir noch ne alte xBox rum stehen. Hat auch schön braf nen Aladin-Modchip, 128 MB Ram und ne 320 GB Platte drin...

Da ich sie so zum zocken nicht mehr brauche, wollt ich sie als Server hernehmen. Das heißt: Nativ Linux (also nur Linux)

Ich habe mir bereits diverse Distirs angeschaut (Xebian und GentooX). Leider kann ich bei beiden meine Partitionstabelle nicht selbst anlegen... Die klatschen mir beide das komplette System auf eine Partition... (find ich n bischen doof...)

es giebt ja auch ne liveCD von Gentoo (/experimental/x86/xBox/) wenn ich von der aus installiern möchte, funktioniert alles super... außer dass ich mit "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" immer nen Fehler bekomme... (ich glaub da passt irgendwas mit der glibc nicht...)

wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, wie ich meine eigene Partitionstabelle anlegen kann...

bin grad am verzweifeln... such schon zu lange nach ner Lösung...    :Sad: 

Grüße,

Tommy

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## blu3bird

Nimm Gentoo, alles andere ist eh nicht das wahre  :Wink: 

Zwar kannst du die InstallCDs von den offiziellen Mirrorn nehmen(experimental/x86/xbox), allerdings sind die schon sehr sehr alt, spricht die haben nur einen 2.4er kernel und funktionieren nicht mit den neueren nptl stage archiven.

Also entweder mußt du ein älteres stage archiv nehmen, oder eine neuere cd.

Eine neue CD bekommst du z.b. hier: http://web.ivy.net/~carton/rant/gentoox/install-x86-minimal-2006.0-xbox.iso

Als profile(/etc/make.profile) solltest du /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/xbox nehmen und als kernel sys-kernel/xbox-sources. Nimm auf keinen Fall gentoo-sources oder sowas, weil die laufen nicht  :Wink: 

Ansonsten ist abgesehen vom bootloader alles wie bei nem normalen x86 system, nur laaaaaangsaaammer...

----------

## tommy3

Super danke,

bin schon einen großen Schritt weiter... jetzt bleibt er zwar immer beim compilieren der Pakete hengen... aber das krieg ich auch noch in den Griff...

Meinst du, du könntest mir deine make.conf mal posten? wäre super

Danke,

Tommy

----------

## tommy3

kann mit dem Fehler jemand was anfangen?

```

 * Messages for package sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   db-4.5.20_p2.ebuild, line 98:   Called econf '--prefix=/usr' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--libdir=/usr/lib' '--enable-compat185' '--without-uniquename' '--enable-rpc' '--host=i386-pc-linux-gnu' '--enable-cxx' '--disable-tcl' '--disable-java' '--build=i386-pc-linux-gnu' '--disable-test' ''

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/temp/build.log'.

 *
```

----------

## franzf

 *tommy3 wrote:*   

> kann mit dem Fehler jemand was anfangen?
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Messages for package sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2:
> ...

 

Das ist leider nicht der Fehler, nur die Meldung von Portage, DASS etwas schief gelaufen ist und wann. Den Fehler findest du ein paar Zeilen höher (es schadet nicht die letzten 30-50 Zeilen zu posten).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## tommy3

checking for cxx... no

checking for cc++... no

checking for cl.exe... no

checking for FCC... no

checking for KCC... no

checking for RCC... no

checking for xlC_r... no

checking for xlC... no

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no

checking whether g++ accepts -g... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/work/db-4.5.20/build_unix/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   db-4.5.20_p2.ebuild, line 98:   Called econf '--prefix=/usr' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--libdir=/usr/lib' '--enable-compat185' '--without-uniquename' '--enable-rpc' '--host=i386-pc-linux-gnu' '--enable-cxx' '--disable-tcl' '--disable-java' '--build=i386-pc-linux-gnu' '--disable-test' ''

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/temp/build.log'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   db-4.5.20_p2.ebuild, line 98:   Called econf '--prefix=/usr' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--libdir=/usr/lib' '--enable-compat185' '--without-uniquename' '--enable-rpc' '--host=i386-pc-linux-gnu' '--enable-cxx' '--disable-tcl' '--disable-java' '--build=i386-pc-linux-gnu' '--disable-test' ''

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 *

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/temp/build.log'.

 *

----------

## Inte

Hi tommy3,

 *tommy3 wrote:*   

> kann mit dem Fehler jemand was anfangen?

 

```
checking for cxx... no

checking for cc++... no

checking for cl.exe... no

checking for FCC... no

checking for KCC... no

checking for RCC... no

checking for xlC_r... no

checking for xlC... no

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no

checking whether g++ accepts -g... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/work/db-4.5.20/build_unix/config.log
```

[FAQ] GF21: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

----------

## blu3bird

 *tommy3 wrote:*   

> Meinst du, du könntest mir deine make.conf mal posten? wäre super

 

```
USE="-* X a52 aac alsa async autostart custom-cflags de_tvtoday divx dvd

     dvdnav dvdread dynamic elf german glibc-omitfp hacking ipv6 mmx mysql

     ncurses net network networking nfs nls nocd nonfsv4 nothreads nowin nptl

     nptlonly nvidia offensive ogg opengl quicktime real screen slang sockets

     sse standalone symlink tools tv_check unicode userlocales utf8 videos

     vidix vim vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs xml xv xvid xvmc zip zlib"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.porno-bullen.de/gentoo-portage"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

DISTDIR="/tmp/distfiles"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=9

FEATURES="-* sandbox usersandbox userfetch userpriv metadata-transfer distlocks strict"

LINGUAS="de en"

EPAUSE_IGNORE="true"

EBEEP_IGNORE="true"
```

----------

